# How do you store your tools?



## Lisanator (Apr 29, 2015)

Electrician tools are so small! How do you store your electrician tools so that you can get to everything easy? I'm about to go into some overtime, and I have some money to streamline my stuff. Do you use a bag? Box? This is for the portable, on the move electrician. 

I'm currently using three small bags (1. for soldering equipment 2. for speciality tools, multimeter, laser distance, etc 3. for expendables) a middle sized bag that holds two roll ups and some other misc. and a large bag for my throw in the bag carp stuff.


----------



## Goatman (Apr 29, 2015)

One of my coworkers uses an ammunition box to hold most everything.

Personally, I have my most-used tools (current detector, screw drivers, pens, pencils, box cutter, 8" wrench) stored in a pencil bag I keep in my script binder, which I keep in a briefcase with my laptop computer (which I've configured to run lights with the ENTTEC Open DMX), a very small mouse, a USB LED run light, and a few other things. I've found that the pockets in the briefcase hold small packets of gel very nicely (so I can pull the gel I'll need at home and not have excessive amounts of stuff in the theater). When closed, the briefcase can be used as a stand for the laptop, lining it up well with a second monitor for the slightly larger shows.

Besides that, I would generally recommend a toolbox (not a helpful suggestion, I know). But maybe one of those organizational boxes. I got something like this on sale and use it to store my connectors, tape, etc.

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/53388112?fromRR=Y


----------



## soundman (Apr 29, 2015)

A film guy I know gigs with this http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=0450 It is easy enough to get on the train or in the trunk of a car. Keeps things nice and neat with all the foam.


----------



## MikeJ (Apr 29, 2015)

Most of my tools are stored individually, throughout the country, in the pockets, cars, houses, and garages of dozens of stagehands.


----------



## MikeJ (Apr 29, 2015)

soundman said:


> A film guy I know gigs with this http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=0450 It is easy enough to get on the train or in the trunk of a car. Keeps things nice and neat with all the foam.



Its a cool case, but you need to have all of your tools in custom molded trays, or custom foam cutouts, otherwise when you tip it up ton it wheels, everything gets scrambled. I have a 1510 and the equivalent storm case, that work pretty well with some dividers, some zipper pouches, and a few boxes to hold small things.

I usually keep, a multi-meter, Allan keys for power tie-in, Vertical Laser, Disto, 2 100'+ fiberglass tapes, chalk, show paperwork, tape etc in one case. Everything I need to get a show off the ground(literally) even before trucks dump. I also have a bigger work-box for everything else.


----------



## Footer (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought one of these a few weeks ago due to the "mutli bag" problem. I was able to fit all of my electrics tools and most of my rigging/carp tools. It also gives you a large "everything else" area. 60 bucks shipped. Not truck packable but if your doing local gigs it works.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EDTSZG/?tag=controlbooth-20


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 29, 2015)

I quite literally have 3 toolboxes and a socket set in the back of my SUV to hold MOST of my tools (of course not counting fish tape, fish rods, pipe benders etc). They take up a LOT of room and are often in the way, however when I don't have them available I always need them.

I like the looks of that rolling tool chest, but it would not come close to fitting my needs (save for loose hand tools).

My favorite tool box right now is my DeWalt Tough-System XL case. It's water and air tight (yay no rusty tools!) and has a huge open space perfect for my larger tools (mainly power tools). Plus space for the accessories for said larger tools. I'd like to get some of the other Tough-System cases that can stack with them but they aren't cheap. I'm also loving how durable it is, I've destroyed a lot of tool carriers over the years.
The Tough-System also has ones with wheels and separate carts that the boxes can lock into and such which is pretty cool, however I don't have any of that.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 29, 2015)

Dionysus said:


> It's water and air tight (yay no rusty tools!)


and for those without a good seal, throw some chalk in there. It'll collect moisture and keep things from rusting, or the extra dessicant packs when you get new shoes/electronics/etc.

I've got a bag similar to footer that I got ages ago. It keeps me fairly portable when I'm moving between spaces and hold pretty much everything I need. They've changed the outside pockets a bit since I got mine.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-18-in-Large-Mouth-Bag-with-Tool-Wall-80897N09/202018002


----------



## Lisanator (Apr 30, 2015)

Ahhhh tool porn. I've also been drooling over the veto line of products. As it stays in my trunk most of the time, this one http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VKXJWA/?tag=controlbooth-20 could work out nicely


----------



## Lisanator (Apr 30, 2015)

josh88 said:


> and for those without a good seal, throw some chalk in there. It'll collect moisture and keep things from rusting, or the extra dessicant packs when you get new shoes/electronics/etc.
> 
> I've got a bag similar to footer that I got ages ago. It keeps me fairly portable when I'm moving between spaces and hold pretty much everything I need. They've changed the outside pockets a bit since I got mine.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-18-in-Large-Mouth-Bag-with-Tool-Wall-80897N09/202018002


 
I never even thought about this, but it's a bit brilliant now that I think of it.


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 30, 2015)

I like the price of the bag type tool carriers; however, I prefer the security of a lockable case.... my parents found a hard clam shell Plano tool case for me a while back. i love it, but wish it was just a little bigger... haven't been able to find another since. I love the Pelican option, but the price is a little steep... Ill have to take a picture of it sometime... I've been thinking of getting into the Dewalt system, but I love the mobility of my current case


----------



## egilson1 (May 1, 2015)

Just got this a few weeks ago. Bottom unit has rigging and PPE. Then the mid sized one (see the related items on the first web page) can lock onto the base unit and I have most of my general tools in that. I keep my normal load in/out tools in a small bag for easy use. Then I have 2 of the smaller ones. One for rigging inspections that includes laser disto, laser plumb, and laser cross line and other layout and measurement tools. The other one has my tools for terminations of dimming and rigging systems. 

Depending on the project I can take which ever box I need. And they all lock together and can be secured on site if need be.

http://t.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-22-in-Pro-Gear-Cart-Black/205441921/?showPLP=false


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (May 2, 2015)

I use this. Works great and is super portable. 
http://www.goclc.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=1134


----------



## Capi (May 5, 2015)

I use the Pelican 1510 with the Lid Organizer and Padded Divider set (which are sold as accessories). A little pricey, but super rugged and can fit most of my stuff without being too heavy to toss in my truck. I use a tool roll and several other smaller cases to organize inside the Pelican as needed. It holds most of what I need, if I pack it right, and with wheels and a pull-out handle, it's not to hard to schlep it from place to place. From your original post, it looks like you have more stuff than might fit in a case this size, but it's an option. http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=1510

I haven't used them personally, but your question got me thinking and I found these, which look really cool! Especially the XL and Jumbo, which have room in the bottom for bigger tools. http://www.chicagocase.com/mainCategory.php?id=75


----------



## rphilip (May 6, 2015)

Capi said:


> I haven't used them personally, but your question got me thinking and I found these, which look really cool! Especially the XL and Jumbo, which have room in the bottom for bigger tools. http://www.chicagocase.com/mainCategory.php?id=75


I've had some experience with a case like the Chicago cases you mention. It was nothing compared to a pelican or ATA style case. Not sure if I just got a cheap brand or ...? But the hardware started falling of pretty quickly and it was never even taken out of the a single building.

At NAB I saw an interesting looking cases from SKB that's designed as a fishing tackle box.
http://www.skbcases.com/sports/sku.php?cat=18&pid=140

I've currently got my tools in a varity of cases, the best organized is my soldering tools which are in a Aluminum briefcase with some foam on top and bottom.

Philip


----------



## Morte615 (May 7, 2015)

If I'm looking for a case that will stay in one location (or building) I usually use a road case style. I have something that has drawers for the smaller tools and expendables, and hooks on the door side for things that will hang (hammers, fish tapes, ect). A shelf or two on the bottom (or larger drawers depending) for the larger items and the entire thing on wheels so it can be rolled around as needed.

Depending on the venue I may have things sorted into different cases depending on type of job. One of the haunts I do work for has a LX case and an Audio case, while also having a general tool case. Another venue has just general tool cases with a separate power tool case. And yet another builds out the contents of the cases based on the event going on and what might be needed.


----------



## mikebags (May 7, 2015)

I too use a Pelican 1510 with a lid organizer to hold the tools I travel with. Tools inside are stored in Klein bags and Shure mic pouches.


----------



## bobgaggle (May 7, 2015)

MikeJ said:


> Its a cool case, but you need to have all of your tools in custom molded trays, or custom foam cutouts, otherwise when you tip it up ton it wheels, everything gets scrambled.



Totally worth it to have your tools shadowed in their drawers. I got a $6 camping pad from walmart that cuts easily with a blade. It takes some time to arrange the tools how you want them and cut out the shape of each tool, but i haven't lost a tool yet (2 years later) because a quick glance in the drawer will tell me if I haven't put a tool away or not. And they don't jostle around when I wheel the box around


----------



## kwithnok (May 8, 2015)

I use a small gym bag....


----------



## Goatman (May 19, 2015)

Now that I have a desk with drawers in a theater I officially work at, I'm considering getting one of those eating-utensil organizers to store all of the "skinny, long" type tools (screwdrivers, current checkers, wrenches, tieline, et cetera.) Not 100% sure that's what I'll do, but I most likely will.


----------



## Davetp (Aug 30, 2015)

Depending on the Gig i do i pack a 
small toolbox of tools and tape and cableties,....
and then i have a large plastic stack box which i keep my cables, fittings and extension leads.
and i have a drawstring bag for my sheets and cloth i dress my desk with as i am able to be seen from the audience as i am on a balcony.


----------



## garyvp (Sep 3, 2015)

For _my_ electrical tools (under my control) I have a small canvas bag with current detector, Edison tester, DMM, SO cable cutter, strippers, crimpers, screwdrivers, dikes, lineman's pliers, crescent wrench, pencils, flashlights, box cutter, and markers. Less used tools are in a tool box and then the work bench drawers for Gen Pop. Power hand tools and pneumatics are in a file cabinet. 
Tools are never stolen, but just taken by non-techs and just stored in the wrong place.


----------

